# Dé-maîtrise



## Voce

Salve a tutti.

Sto traducendo le riflessioni di un docente sulla chiusura della facoltà di teologia dell'università di Neuchâtel. 

Proprio alla fine mi sono imbattuto nella parola "dé-maitrise" all'interno della seguente frase:

"Cette attitude de confiance ne se décrète pas dogmatiquement, elle requiert un travail personnel, appelant à la *dé-maitrise* et à l’acceptation de l’incertitude".

Ho cercato invano per ore un modo di tradurre questo termine e il risultato, che però ancora non mi convince, è il seguente:

"Questo atteggiamento di fiducia non si decreta dogmaticamente, richiede un lavoro personale, esige che *si molli la presa* e si accetti l'incertezza".

Spero che qualcuno mi aiuti a fare chiarezza al riguardo.

Grazie mille.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Voce ,
Direi che la dé-maitrise è il ripassaggio dalla padronanza alla non padronanza, vale a dire l'accettazione dell'incertezza. Non trovo altre parole,
dimmi tu come esprimere meglio il concetto .

PS Forse era giusta la tua resa, non lo posso giudicare


----------



## Voce

Grazie, Matou!
Nel frattempo ci ho pensato ancora e ho continuato a cercare e sì, credo che il concetto sia quello da te espresso.
In un PDF bilingue trovato in rete dopo estenuanti ricerche ho visto che il termine è stato tradotto così: "Rimuncia a tenere tutto sotto controllo". Inoltre ho notato che il termine ricorre quasi esclusivamente in siti e pagine a carattere religioso e più precisamente cattolico.
Per finire ho sostituito "mollare la presa" con, appunto, "rinuncia a tenere tutto sotto controllo", quindi rinunciare alla "padronanza", come hai scritto tu.
Ho invece deciso di confermare "esige" per rendere "appelant à", in quanto mi sembra il modo migliore per rendere il concetto.
Un caro saluto, Matoupaschat e grazie ancora.


----------



## matoupaschat

Okay, hai fatto benissimo in tutto!
Un caro saluto anche da mia parte


----------



## Elmoro

Se vuoi usare una sola parola invece di un<a perifrasi potresti mettere "padronanza", forse.


----------

